
CVE-2019-12290 An attacker could possibly use this issue to impersonate domains - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://usn.ubuntu.com/4168-1/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Packages that list libidn2 as a dependency include Plesk and systemd. P.S -
The update also fixes CVE-2019-18224 which seems to be ... interesting.
[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-18224](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-18224)

